# DW iPhone Wallpaper



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Well been finding some cool wallpapers that go around the apps so thought i would give it a go.

This is my 1st one and i forgot about the app tags. So here it is, if anyone has any ideas or sugestions then please let me know.

Thanks










p.s. i made this for my iphone 4, so not sure if its the same screen dimension as a 3g! Please let me know!


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Just made another which doesn't interfere with any of the app labels:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

huh how cool mate! i like them


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Cheers fella, i hate the fact that most wallpapers you cant see, got another idea i am working on now.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Just made this and i'm well chuffed


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

thats good fella, but you wont see the DW behind the apps


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

Good idea! i like them! what size atre you making them??? may have a play myself!!!
i just have a good beading pic at the mo !


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

the size is as above, i have a psd file with the icons mapped so i can build around them.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Big Ells said:


> Well been finding some cool wallpapers that go around the apps so thought i would give it a go.
> 
> This is my 1st one and i forgot about the app tags. So here it is, if anyone has any ideas or sugestions then please let me know.
> 
> ...


Something missing on this, cant quite work out what


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Something missing on this, cant quite work out what


Funny you should say that i tried the zaino logo, but couldn't get it to go monochrome as theres a lot on it then couldn't find just the Z logo


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Had a request for a mega man one, so here you go:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> thats good fella, but you wont see the DW behind the apps





Big Ells said:


> the size is as above, i have a psd file with the icons mapped so i can build around them.


Would you be able to send my the PSD file as i dont have a i phone so it was guess work,



Johnnyopolis said:


> Something missing on this, cant quite work out what


:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

20RSport said:


> Would you be able to send my the PSD file as i dont have a i phone so it was guess work,
> 
> :thumb:


Like that..

I will get you guys the Z-Logo as well 

Johnny


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

20RSport said:


> Would you be able to send my the PSD file as i dont have a i phone so it was guess work,
> 
> :thumb:


Sure fella whats your email addy?


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

castlevania


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

THey look cool, only niggle is alot of the text gets blocked by the apps.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> THey look cool, only niggle is alot of the text gets blocked by the apps.


i did try to get the text between the app icons...but thanks... you started me off on somthing here...:thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

20RSport said:


> i did try to get the text between the app icons...but thanks... you started me off on somthing here...:thumb:


I know fella, i'm trying to come up with some ideas!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Liking the 1st few. I just need to upgrade to a 4G to be able to use them :lol:


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

they work ok on my 3Gs!
have you not done the new O4s update??


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

ben toney said:


> they work ok on my 3Gs!
> have you not done the new O4s update??


Yes I have. I will upload them onto it and see how they look :thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Cool glad they work on a 3g phone as well


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I take it they don't work on the 3g


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

they will you just need to have the new O4s update on you phone! 
i find the quikest way to get them on the phone is to email them yourself from the laptop and pick it up on your phone lol


think its time i have a play now!!!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I have got the update but still camt figure out how to get on apart from being your wallpaper....which i think is pointless because as soon as you unlock your phone it disappears


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

if you have the update you can also have them behind your apps, set it as a wallpaper as normal but with the update you can select if you want it as your home or lock screen


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Not on the 3G you cant


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

must just be the 3Gs then


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Work good on the 4! Good work! :thumb:


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Just to clear things up, with iOS4 (the latest software for the iPhone) the 3GS and iPhone4 can have wallpapers behind apps on the home screen, the 3G and older can't.

If you _really_ must have home screen wallpapers on the 3G, you can always jailbreak using redsn0w.


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

cool, thanks


----------

